# Most Active Lizards?



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Which species do you think are the most active in captivity (given a suitable size viv)?

I know WDs can be very active, but are there other species .... e.g. are frillies active?

I'm in the process of designing a large arboreal 6x6x3 viv (or possibly 2 6x3x3's) and I'm looking for something that will make the best use of the space, but I may choose to go for terrestial layouts depending on species

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

frillys in my opinion are not that active!

my friends one does nothing apart from bask and eat!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Berber skinks :no1:

Mine are hyper-active little so and so's :lol2:

awsome coulors aswell

Ignore that ^^
read the beggining wrong :blush:

why not go for a Varanus prasinus 
they are absolutly stunning 
But may need a bigger viv when adult


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

or how about leopard lizards... actually when are you around?

because you must remember the main questions

day or night

handleable or not

communal or solitary


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

ambyglam said:


> or how about leopard lizards... actually when are you around?
> 
> because you must remember the main questions
> 
> ...


 
I think I'm after a diurnal lizard, but I will consider nocturnal - I do work 9-5, but a can work from home a day a week or so.

Handling would be good, but I'm not averse to display animals (I have time to tame if possible, but I don't want to have to battle every time I'm near the viv!)

Ideally communal as I would like to breed, however I don't want to breed CWDs or BDs as there seem to be too many these days - this is partly why I was thinking frillies but if they aren't very active then perhaps not.

another factor is ideally I would like CB rather than CF or WC

Emeral Monitors would be lovely, but to be honest a 6hx6wx3d viv is about as big as I will ever be able to fit in my house and I doubt this is really big enough for an adult, and what with the price of tree monitors (£1000+?) I think they are probably out.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

balmybaldwin said:


> I think I'm after a diurnal lizard, but I will consider nocturnal - I do work 9-5, but a can work from home a day a week or so.
> 
> Handling would be good, but I'm not averse to display animals (I have time to tame if possible, but I don't want to have to battle every time I'm near the viv!)
> 
> ...


600-1000 pound mate 

and If I had one I would be looking to do a 8 x 8 x 4 when adult


----------



## weaver132 (Sep 7, 2009)

What about an ackie they are hyperactive and dont get too large


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

You could go for agama agama or agama mwanzae if you split the viv you'd get 1.3.0 in there maybe 1.4.0 these guyd will use all thr space and are ott active. They will makr full ise of walls if you build rock walls as well. They'd tame down with patience


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> You could go for agama agama or agama mwanzae if you split the viv you'd get 1.3.0 in there maybe 1.4.0 these guyd will use all thr space and are ott active. They will makr full ise of walls if you build rock walls as well. They'd tame down with patience




Are they several tho or ground dwelling?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

balmybaldwin said:


> Are they several tho or ground dwelling?


Several ?

Dont you mean arboreal mate ?


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Yep stupid phone keeps correcting things:devil:.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

balmybaldwin said:


> Yep stupid phone keeps correcting things:devil:.


Hahah no worries dude, 
Just wasn't sure if there was a new type of lizard running about I haven't heard of :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

weaver132 said:


> What about an ackie they are hyperactive and dont get too large


I keep recommending ackies as well. Once you've watched one hunting, you realise what an active lizard is like - awesome!

All I need to do is take my own advice now.....


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

what about leopard lizards...they are epic fun!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ambyglam said:


> what about leopard lizards...they are epic fun!


I've seen these in a local shop they are stunning :flrt:

and always on the move doing something awesome :lol2:


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

ambyglam said:


> what about leopard lizards...they are epic fun!


 
Hmmm will have to have a look at these then... off visiting shops at the weekend, hopefully someone will have some I can have a look at... any tips for researching them?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

they are smallish...slightly smaller and a fair bit slimmer than leos, but most are wild caught, but even thos ones are dog tame! I currently only have one male...but I am looking at getting a couple of females to breed with so that we can get more captive bred babies in the uk.

They are well worth it as a pet IMO, they are active, tame, friendly, good eaters, easy to keep...desert set up...nice high temps...job done!


----------

